# Setting up a first time darkroom in my closet...



## Hedgeclipper (Feb 15, 2010)

So I posted a few months back asking for suggestions for a DSLR, but have since had my Nilkoon FM2 fixed (and I have some other film cameras) and gotten into B&W photography. I'm also doing urbex and intend to do a lot of B&W photography of that. Mainly due to my interest in chemistry and my liking of doing stupid projects i'll probably never get around to using much, I want to make a darkroom. THe only space I have is a rather small closet in my room I can empty out.
I've got an enlarger and some trays, but what else would I need to make a very basic, very cramped darkroom? I've done some err indoor gardening in the past and, thus, have an extractor fan and ventilation and such, but I don't know if it is right for ventilating my closet. It would only suck the air into my room. I also have a relatively successful home made fume hood for chemistry 
experiments. I won't have running water, so I guess I'll just use a 5l jug and wash in a nearby sink.
What supplies, other than my inherited enlarger, will I need if I am to do this?
-thanks!


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 19, 2010)

For a 'bare bones' approach, including the gear needed, see the series of b&w articles on this forum.


----------



## terri (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to link you here to this article which I believe is Installment V of the entire B&W Film series, written by Torus34 for TPF.

This particular installment deals with enlarging in particular - but in the Articles of Interest forum, the entire series can be found and contains a wealth of information on B&W photography. 

Enjoy!


----------

